# Etech prop



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

less pitch....... try the power tech site, I believe,
send email to tech and they get back w/ recommendation


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

There are a few questions that you need to ask yourself:

What do I want a new propeller to do?
Is it more rpm? more speed? better hole shot? better handling?

When you pick a question you want answered that will lead you down the best choice path!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Every inch in pitch you take off will gain you around 200 rpms. Since you are at 5500, I'd say you need at least a 15 pitch to get you close to 6000 rpms, maybe a 14 pitch.

I've been pleased with the Powertechs i've owned.


----------

